# Imex "Custer's Last Stand" kit review.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I know this set is in 1/72nd scale and most of you build the larger figures, but I would love your feedback on my latest video about this amazing set. 






Thank you for your time!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice little review Trevor. Straight and to the point, the only possible improvement I can think of is maybe doing a quick wash or something for more contrast on the base.

My $.02


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that a model kit or a play set? My best friend when I was growing up had a Fort Apache play set we used to setup for fun. This looks somewhat similar to that.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Is that a model kit or a play set? My best friend when I was growing up had a Fort Apache play set we used to setup for fun. This looks somewhat similar to that.
> 
> Bob K.


Your friend probably had the old Marx Ft. Apache which was sold from the 50s through the 70s (and today as a remake). The figures are about 1/32 scale. The Imex soft plastic figures are on the small size, even for 1/72. But the idea is similar. Mostly the small figures are used for war games and dioramas

It would be nice if the Imex set had more dismounted poses since Custer and his men fought on foot for the big battle.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for showing. I wouldn't mind having that vacu-formed terrain base!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

need more indians!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the base looks great for this!.. more diorama kits are required!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you guys like the review! Maybe I should do one for my box of Imex American Revolutionaries?


----------

